# Want to start shooting field



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

NocBuster said:


> I've decided that I want to get into field archery, But im not sure about what kind of gear I will need. I shoot a lot of 3D so I was thinking about getting an Apex 7, would this be good for field? And I already have a cbe sight with a viper scope and 4x lense that I use for 3D, is that enough magnification for field?? And for arrows I was thinking easton redlines?? Also do you think 60lbs would be to much draw weight?? I would like to use this bow for 3D also.


Everything you got is probably fine unless you got some big foameater arrows. Those might not do to well on the longer shots, especially is the wind is going. Yes shooting closer to 60#'s instead of your 70#'s would be good. You will be shooting a lot more arrows then your foam shoots. Your scope with the 4X is fine, it's plenty of mag. Arrows.........EASTON Redlines, ACC's are both good choices for a fair coin. Your average .246 dia arrows will work too and you can easilly pull double 3D duty and get the speed.

Practice and knowing how to really use your gear is the key. Your gonna shoot 112 arrows for score, anywhere from 11 feet to 80 yards over all kinds of terrain. It's a blast.

Jbo


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

What about finding the shoots?? I hear about 3D shoots all the time and theres a few every weekend within an hours drive, but ive never heard of any field shoots around.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

NocBuster said:


> What about finding the shoots?? I hear about 3D shoots all the time and theres a few every weekend within an hours drive, but ive never heard of any field shoots around.


Guess it depends on were your at.

I would start with the local clubs and shops. Ask around. Tell us where your at......maybe someone knows. If your out west like me.......suck it up.....there ain't much.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Im in Harrisburg, PA...


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

NocBuster said:


> Im in Harrisburg, PA...


Your kidding right............most of these guys on here are from the east. I get tired of hearing about all the field they got. The biggest field shoot of the year is in PA this year...............right.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Google.........and amazing tool.


http://www.google.com/search?source...11&q=field+archery+ranges+near+Harrisburg,+PA


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=649757

Here's the big one.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

NocBuster said:


> Im in Harrisburg, PA...




```

```
your nearly in the meca of archery !!

check the PSAA.. and the pa-nfaa affilitate web sites... dont worry.... a few will be on here to get you the specific info... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> your nearly in the meca of archery !!
> ...


It's all the foamhugger shoots he's been going to.......they got him brainwashed, telling him there ain't nothing else to shoot.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

bowhnter7 said:


> It's all the foamhugger shoots he's been going to.......they got him brainwashed, telling him there ain't nothing else to shoot.




```

```
:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> It's all the foamhugger shoots he's been going to.......they got him brainwashed, telling him there ain't nothing else to shoot.


Trust me I know. You can find multiple foamhugger shoots every weeknd here. Amazing how many guys get all stoked up about shooting 40 arrows in 6to 8 hours. Amazing how much crap I get for shooting spots and not shooting foam.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*archerpap*

quoted from _archerpap_, in earlier thread ... field archery in your state...




" We have about 15-20 all within 2.5 hours of Harrisburg. Some are only 14, but most are 28. Some don't hold shoots there, it's just for club members. There are more out to west also. Would be nice to get out and shoot them all, but would go broke buying gas. "
__________________



also _mr october _could probably complete this info..:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> quoted from _archerpap_, in earlier thread ... field archery in your state...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that....but he is only about 2.5 hours from me. Which means there are a ton of shoots in Md within 2.5 hours from him :wink:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not only that....but he is only about 2.5 hours from me. Which means there are a ton of shoots in Md within 2.5 hours from him :wink:


:mg: i had know idea i was this close to the "_Hornets Nest_:tongue:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow I didnt know that there were this many field shoots around, i've heard there were a few in Maryland, but never knew there were any near me, Heck from what ive read so far it seems like it would be worth a 3-4 hour drive just to go to one.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

check out this post and notice how many in the Pa and Md area. Then checkout the NFAA web and go to state links. This will tell you how to find the shoots in your area. Actually you are very near one of the nicest ranges around bar none and that is the Mechanicburg Archers just north of Harrisburg. Central Maryland has many shoots also. In Maryland we shoot every weekend from April thru September and some into October. Check out the MAA web site to find shoots in the Maryland area. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=884530 Ed


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

bowhnter7,
I think you had a missprint on the yardage we shoot. Feild is 20 feet to 80 yards, and hunter is 11 yards to 70 yards.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

willieM said:


> bowhnter7,
> I think you had a missprint on the yardage we shoot. Feild is 20 feet to 80 yards, and hunter is 11 yards to 70 yards.


You got me........thanks.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

Field shoots just about every weekend within less than an hour from Harrisburg. These are Penn Duthch League shoots but anyone can shoot unattached. Most are casual registration each day.
May 
2 - 3 Lancaster
9 - 10 Palmyra
16 - 17 Hemlock
23 - 24 York-Adams
30 - 31 Ephrata
June
6 - 7 Fox Harbor
13 - 14 Big Chiques
20 - 21 Mechanicsburg
July
5 PSAA Regionals - 
Southeast - Ephrata
Southcentral - Shawnee
11 - 12 Hemlock (League Championship)
18 - 19 PSAA States - Mechanicsburg
22 - 26 NFAA Nationals - Mechanicsburg


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

Noc B 

If you live in south central Pa and northern Maryland you live in the field archery capital of the world I talk to a ton of shooters from all over and when the topic of do you have any ranges to shoot at comes up I tell them do i ever!!! here in PA we are so lucky to have allot of gun clubs and normally if there is a gun club there is archery and most have at least a 14 target field course. there is so many indoor ranges close to me I can't count them all. There are at least a doz 28 target field ranges within 1 1/2 hours of me. Not to mention Mechanicsburg now has 5 courses. look up the Penn dutch league shoots


Jason Carbaugh


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Harrisburg Archery Club is located on Roberts Valley Road. The road is just to the west of the Rockville train bridge on Front Street. They have a 28 target course. Membership is $30/year, I belive. If you get down to Kinsey's at all, talk to Doug Williams back in the archery dept. He will guide you in the right directions, and besides, Doug is a he** of a field shooter.


----------



## GSAmenber (Apr 15, 2005)

When your done in PA go east to NJ 

http://www.sfaa-nj.com/


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

GSAmenber said:


> When your done in PA go east to NJ
> 
> http://www.sfaa-nj.com/



YEAH!!, the bigfoot open...good shoot and fun times.


www.blackknightbowbenders.com


----------

